# Molting Issue - advice sought



## Digger (May 21, 2017)

I've experienced an unusual number of molting problems with my recent Tenodera sinensis hatch.  Of the 8 nymphs I kept, 3 have molted to L2 or L3 with a rear leg malformation.  Having successfully raised Chinese mantids for years, I'm careful about living quarters size (3x or more height) and humidity for the kids.  All mismolts have created the same problem: rear legs that are twice normal length.  This is Photon. You can see what I am referring to.  Problem is, (like many mismolts), the animal tends to die, even though the mishap doesn't seem to be life-threatening. Any ideas why this is happening?  Could it be a genetic problem from the parents??  Just chance?  I'm wondering whether to amputate the rear legs back to a more normal length (which would remove the tarsus and tarsal claw making hanging upside-down more difficult). It also might cause too much stress.  On the other hand, he/she has a difficult time with locomotion, dragging those long appendages behind - and thus has trouble snaring fruit flies.  Orin, Wlodek, Peter, Rick, if you see this - what say you?


----------



## Kermit (May 21, 2017)

Describe the molting surface / top of enclosure / type of enclosure.


----------



## azblue (May 21, 2017)

If the legs are malformed and growing to twice their normal size, that's a genetic issue. It sounds like less of a mismolt and more of difficulty molting due to a physical defect. That in itself may not be life-threatening but it's probably not the only genetic abnormality, and something you can't see may be causing the deaths. (Not a genetics expert, but that would be my somewhat educated guess.)


----------



## Digger (May 22, 2017)

Kermit said:


> Describe the molting surface / top of enclosure / type of enclosure.


Kermit:  I use "Tupperware" food containers with a stocking material stretched over the top.  Have used this "condo" design for years with great success (for up to L4 of larger sp.). Here are 2 pictures -


----------



## Digger (May 22, 2017)

Azblue - you're probably right.  I was forced to partially amputate another nymph's back legs, as they were completely bound to the shed exoskeleton.  Very frustrating..


----------



## Ocelotbren (May 22, 2017)

I'm new and don't have much advice to offer, but just out of curiosity - are the legs actually that long or is the extra length because they didn't fully get the legs out of the old exoskeleton, and so the additional length is actually just exuvia?  Can they grip with the tarsi of those legs?

Hopefully you can figure out what the issue is.


----------



## Serle (May 23, 2017)

Digger   Looks as if they have an extra hinge extension before the tarsus or is that part solid ?  A genetic flaw / defect is all that could explain this..... S


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 23, 2017)

Sounds more genetic than molt issue to me. Agree with @azblue on this one.


----------



## Kermit (May 23, 2017)

@Digger wow I have some questions for you about the enclosure design using the stocking material, but I don't want to hijack this thread. I use a similar technique but different. I will start a new...


----------



## Digger (May 24, 2017)

Zeppy44 said:


> Sounds more genetic than molt issue to me. Agree with @azblue on this one.


Yup. I also think this is more DNA mishap than stuck exoskeleton.  Poor Liu (amputee) can maneuver to catch food (even though her raptors are ok). She's getting very thin, so will probably have to put her in the freezer.


----------



## spotsy99 (Jun 16, 2017)

Digger, been following this thread. How is Liu?

Denise


----------



## Digger (Jun 23, 2017)

@spotsy99  It's actually Photon who experienced the molt dilemma (I make mention of this for my own posting history info). She's doing extremely well, thank you and just did a successful molt yesterday to L6.  Let her rest and dry out over night and gave her 2 fat, juicy BB flies this afternoon.  Man can these big nymphs gobble down goodies (particularly after a molt). Here are 2 snapshots to compare with him on the image at the top of this thread.


----------

